# Oldie from the IBS board.....does ANYTHING help w/ fibro pain?



## TorpedoButt (Apr 4, 1999)

Hello,Not sure if I actually have fibro, but everyone I talk to (not my dr. yet), seems to think I probably have it. Constant joint pain, unexplained pains all over, frequent days without much energy. I tried taking Aleve, I think it has an anti-inflamatory drug in it.....it worked for 2 days then stopped. Has anyone found any meds that help with the pain? I would like to experiment.Thanks







HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi TorpedoButt:Love your nickname (although how you came by it might not be the most pleasant). I also love your jumping frog. I find for myself that a good massage and warm bath along with a couple of tyenol will do the job sometimes. Anti-inflammatories help a little too, but because I've had tummy problems before I don't take them often. The only thing that took the pain away completely was narcotics which I don't really recommend. I started to hallucinate when taking them, but they did take the pain away. I've also heard that supplements ie) magnesium, zinc help with the pain. If you look back at past posts you will find other comments on pain management. You may want to see a specialist and get an official diagnoses. Since I started taking yoga back in April I seem to be able to manage the pain better. It's still there, but not as bad. So, in the morning i do the yoga (stretching) and my rheumy also said that walking or anything that gets your heartrate up will help. And to finish thing s off in the evening I always take a warm bath prior to bedtime. Let us know how things are going. Good Luck and Happy New Year.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi torpedo. I have taken high doses of ibuprofen, which is an NSAID drug, which was helpful (not 100%, about 40% maybe), but had to stop it because it gave me acid indigestion and refulx. I have also taken co-proxamol (prescription only, a distalgesic combination of paracetamol and something else a bit stronger), but this isn't very effective either. The only effective pain reliever I've had is a 120mg injection of Depo-medrone (methylprednisolene), which is a systemic anti-inflammatory. I wouldn't recommend this though unless you have a positive CFS/Fibro diagnosis, unless you have high ESR and CRP blood test results, and you have discussed the side-effects and potential long-term harmful effects of it (such as dampening down the immune system and the hypothalamic-pituatry-adrenal axis).I just read about Willow Bark extract being used for chronic pain, and just posted a topic on it. See what you think. take care,susan


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Torp,I take Neurontin, a prescription drug. It has had no side effects, as far as I can tell and it helps the pain and increased your energy level.Also, for a good nite's sleep, I take Tylenol PM. A Godsend if you ask me.love to all, feel better all,mama-


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

you probably know already,what helps one does not nessessarily work on another.i also am convenced neurotin is helping.denny


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2001)

Torpedo ButtMy daughter reached a point where she just had had it with everything. She decided to get off all her meds and go on a very strict Atkins' diet and put herself in the hands of a good massage therapist. Until she started the diet, massage therapy got absolutely no where. Her therapist said she was the worst case he had ever seen. She had to wear some corset like contraption to pull her shoulders back, her body was started to turn in on itself. Very weird. She could only tolerate it for 20 minutes a day. Once she had her IBS under control, progress started to kick in quite quickly with the massages. She was in so much pain, she didn't like to be touched. In 3 months time, she no longer needed massage and she was totally in remission. However, the diet was the most important thing. I still believe, it is the root of all the problems, that's why LEAP interests me so much. I'm keeping my eyes open and watching the progress made by people trying it right now. I believe it may be an option for my daughter because I do not want her to live her whole life on such a restrictive diet. Hope this has been of some help. I really think looking for the right medication is the wrong answer and is only good for a band-aid approach, it does not get rid of the under-lying problem.Casey


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

TB;Lately I've been reading about SAMe or S-Adenosylmethionine in the treatment of FM pain.Although, I can not speak from personal experience, I can direct you to a few sites so you can read-up and decide for yourself. http://www.immunesupport.com/news/SAMe3txt.htm http://www.lef.org/prod_hp/abstracts/php-ab120.html http://www.qualitycounts.com/fpsame.html If you go this route, be sure to also read up on B6, B12 and folic acid supplementation when doing SAMe. Stop back again and let us know if it worked for you.HTH - NickT


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi TB !I have taken over 2 dozen meds in 4 years. Most stopped working after a month or two, most handeled either sleep or pain and not both. I have had the best success with a generic called amitriptyline. Ask your doctor about it. The one draw back is that is causes me to be extremely thirsty and it dries my skin, nasal passages, and mouth out a lot. But it covers the worst of the fibro pain and I can sleep well. Hope it will work for you too! Take care. JM


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2001)

I am a distributor for the finest nutritional company in the world. I have several downline distributors with fibromyalgia that have gotten immediate results with extra energy and almost all pain and tenderness gone. That has made this winter a lot more enjoyable. If you are interested in changing your life and learning more about our company and the medical/scientific advisory board that formulates our products, send me an Email and I can call you or send a reply with our web site and what products are working for your specific symptoms. bill


----------

